# Weird symbols, icons and graphics



## Broadside (17 Nov 2015)

I have started seeing lots of weird symbols when using CC on my iPhone this evening. Is it a central problem affecting others or a problem with my handset?


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2015)

What sort of Masonic imagery are you seeing?


----------



## Broadside (17 Nov 2015)

Drago said:


> What sort of Masonic imagery are you seeing?



This sort of stuff... Lots of weird things all over the place.


----------



## Shaun (17 Nov 2015)

I've been updating a few things in the background and suspect that's the icons spritesheet you're seeing. Just refresh your browser cache (usually CTRL+F5) and it should sort itself out. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2015)

Nowt like that, sofar.


----------



## Broadside (17 Nov 2015)

Shaun said:


> I've been updating a few things in the background and suspect that's the icons spritesheet you're seeing. Just refresh your browser cache (usually CTRL+F5) and it should sort itself out.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Thanks Shaun, I had to Google clearing iphone cache but that has sorted it. Thank you.


----------

